# Flashing airbag light



## ranarach (Nov 9, 2008)

I got into an accident in my 93 Altima and the front airbag on the drivers side deployed....I replaced the airbag, sensor, and control module and had a mechanic install them. I just picked the car up from him today and the airbag light is flashing. How can I fix this?? Will my airbags work in a crash??


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

try to take your battery cables off and them put them back on it might still be sending a signal,


----------



## 95nissangxe (Oct 15, 2008)

or the fuse might be bad try those ideas if they dont work i would call your mechanic and have him look at it again.!


----------

